# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  How to Choose your Aquarium Plants

## annabailey

You may think that choosing live plants for your aquarium is simple.  As you just need to heading into your local fish store and picking out a few bundles for you. But, if you want your plants to bloom then you should give more concentration. It is not easy to pick a plant as you think. If you check it, you can see that there are many different live aquarium plants to choose from. But keep in mind that each of these plants has their own unique requirements for care. 

So before you stock your tank with aquarium plants you must be very careful. And you be supposed to take a minute to think about why you want plant them in your aquarium. And make sure that which types would best suitable for your tank.  And you should make a plan on how you are going to take care for them. 
The initial step in selecting live plants for your aquarium is to spend some moments. You must think about why you want aquarium plants in the first place. Live plants can give a variety of helpful benefits. But the significant thing is you need to consider how you want to use them and why.

Here are the benefits live plants can provide in your aquarium:
These plans convert CO2 into breathable oxygen for your aquarium fish.
Live plants in water make use of nitrates and other chemical waste products. This helps to remove them from the water column. So they do not harm your fish. 
These plants saturate your tank water with oxygen which helps ventilate the tank.
You will surely experience the natural look.
It provides protection and safety for fish. And break up sightlines which can be useful for territorial fish.

Some of the best aquarium plants include, 
1. Dwarf Baby Tears
2. Java Moss
3. Dwarf Hairgrass
4. Amazon Sword
5. Anubias Nana
6. Pogostemon Helferi
7. Dwarf Sagittaria
8. Staurogyne Repens
9. Java Fern
10. Pygmy Chain Sword
I hope this post helped you in somehow. Have a nice day!!

----------


## RogerLavoie

Nice and informative post. Really got some great knowledge about Aquarium Plants. If you are a college students and you think your dissertation writing task is not complete on time. Don't worry about it, Contact dissertation formatting service. They are providing very fast service for you at affordable price, this one is the best writing company that provide professional standard papers on time.

----------


## christinastephen

Good stuff about an interesting topic. I enjoyed it a lot. Excellent way of presentation. Thanks for sharing it here. Best Essay Writing Service

----------


## annashetty

I have never seen a provider goes to the extremes that these guys do to help you get on board smoothly and driving directions help you get up and running quickly.

----------


## samuelddarden

While it appears glaringly evident to pick the correct size plants for your aquarium, it's critical to recall that, similar to your fish, your plants will develop.  Want to pick a good game? go to new gaming blog site  website pages now.

----------

